# La forma popular de "quan" "con"



## Serrallonga

Hola, sóc nou.

Bé, dit això, entro en matèria.

Resulta que a mi em molesta bastant el fet que "quant" i "quan" es pronunciïn igual, perquè pot portar a confusions. Per exemple, si algú em pregunta "quan cobraràs?" em puc pensar que em pregunta quant cobraré i viceversa.

Per a solucionar això, he decidit canviar "quan" per la forma popular "con", de manera que si dic "con cobraràs" deixo ben clar que vull dir. I si dic "quant cobraràs" també ho deixo ben clar, sempre que el meu interlocutor sàpiga que "quan" ho dic "con".

Ara bé: no m'agrada fer canvis perquè sí en la meva manera de parlar. M'agrada que tinguin un sentit i tinguin alguna raó etimològica prou consistent. I això voldria aclarir amb aquest fil.

Concretament voldria aclarir si "con" és un cas com "consevol", "gotlla", etc, es a dir, una simple pronúncia popular de "qua-" o, en canvi, és quelcom diferenciat. Potser relacionat amb l'ús antic de "com" amb valor de "quan" (que de fet, alguns escrivien "con").

Una pregunta que faig especialment als qui diuen "con¨" en comptes de "quan": també dieu "con" per "quant" (de quantitat) i "consevol" i "gotlla", etc?

Haig de dir que segons el DCVB, "con" és una pronúncia vulgar de "quan" existent a tot el català oriental (i jo he observat que també existeix en l'occidental). En canvi, no diu que "quant" es pronunciï "con" enlloc (malgrat que jo he observat que sí que existeix). Així mateix, pronúncies com "gotlla" o "consevol" són propies de llocs concrets i no de tot el català oriental, segons el DCVB.

Mercès de bestreta.

[edito] La intenció d'aquest fil no és una discussió sobre si és apropiat o no fer canvis a l'idioma. Voldria més que res que em responguessin a la pregunta que he fet.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Reconec que em sorprèn el teu post...

Si vols distingir "quant" de "quan" no calen invencions, ja hi ha llocs on es fa de forma espontània... A certes comarques del sud del País Valencià, la paraula "quant" simplement no existeix i és substituïda per "molt" i les seues variants, de forma que desapareix tota possible ambigüitat.


Quan cobraràs? -> Quan cobraràs?
Quant cobraràs? -> Molt cobraràs?
En tot cas, l'ambigüitat entre "quan" i "quant" es redueix bastant en els dialectes que pronuncien clarament la "t" de "quant", tot i que, certament, hi ha casos en què aquesta pronúncia és poc o fins i tot no gens perceptible. A més, fins i tot quan no és perceptible, el context sol ser prou per a distingir la intenció de la frase. Però sí, hi ha casos ambigus, és clar.

Una cosa... Realment pretens canviar la llengua per evitar aquesta possible ambigüitat? De debò trobes que això de substituir "quan" per "con" té cap viabilitat? Em recorda certa discussió sobre la lògica matemàtica de la llengua amb allò del "res" front al "no res"...

Au, salut!


----------



## Serrallonga

Ei, a veure, com ja he dit, no es tracta de cap invent: "con" és una forma popular bastant generalitzada entre la gent gran.

I sobre "molt", hi ha 3 problemes:

1- és un tret d'àmbit molt reduït.
2- presenta una altra ambigüitat evident.
3- no ho diu cap parlant del meu dialecte (oriental).


----------



## ivanovic77

Un altre post que demostra lo malalta que està la llengua catalana. Em recorda aquell topic d'un que volia fer servir "ço" com a equivalent del "lo" castellà a títol individual. O a aquell que es negava a posar el punt volat de la ela geminada perquè ho trobava poc pràctic. Si la nostra llengua ens molesta tant, el millor que podem fer és passar-nos al castellà o a l'anglès i deixar de patir tant.

Edito per afegir: I no creus que si preguntes "con cobraràs", llavors la gent entendrà "com cobraràs"? Estàs a les mateixes.


----------



## Serrallonga

No em sembla res de dolent fer canvis com aquests que dius. Et penses que "llur" o "hom" ho diu ningú parlant? I et penses que "bústia", "entrepà", i altres paraules d'ús comú no són invents? A part, pensa que l'alemany és una llengua mig artificial. I no parlem de l'hebreu, que era completament morta i la van tornar a fer a partir de textos de fa 2000 anys.

Ei, ja que parles del "lo", no pots dir "lo malalta". Digues "un altre post que demostra *quant malalta està* la llengua catalana" o "un altre post que demostra *com està de malalta* la llengua catalana".


----------



## Samaruc

Serrallonga said:


> Ei, a veure, com ja he dit, no es tracta de cap invent: "con" és una forma popular bastant generalitzada entre la gent gran.
> 
> I sobre "molt", hi ha 3 problemes:
> 
> 1- és un tret d'àmbit molt reduït.
> 2- presenta una altra ambigüitat evident.
> 3- no ho diu cap parlant del meu dialecte (oriental).



Amb "invent" em referia al fet de decidir canviar "quan" per "con", no pretenia ser cap demèrit envers la gent que ho diu de forma natural i que em mereix tot el respecte del món.

Pel que fa a l'ús "molt" per "quant", no pretenc convèncer-te de res ni estic proposant cap alternativa a res, simplement et dic que ja hi ha parlars que fan aquesta distinció de forma natural. Només això.

Au, salut i sort.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Samaruc said:


> Una cosa... Realment pretens canviar la llengua per evitar aquesta possible ambigüitat? De debò trobes que això de substituir "quan" per "con" té cap viabilitat? Em recorda certa discussió sobre la lògica matemàtica de la llengua amb allò del "res" front al "no res"...


Completament d'acord Samaruc! L'ambigüitat és una propietat intrínseca de les llengües naturals i els parlants hi convivim sense gaires problemes, excepte cert(s) usuari(s) que de tant en tant apareixen a WF amb idees estranyes sobre el 'res' i el 'no res', el 'que' o el 'què',...

Serrallonga, fas servir pronoms algun cop? Com és que et preocupa l'ambigüetat de 'quant/quan' i no la de 'cobrar'?


----------



## Serrallonga

> Serrallonga, fas servir pronoms algun cop? Com és que et preocupa l'ambigüetat de 'quant/quan' i no la de 'cobrar'?


 
No entenc què vols dir amb això dels pronoms.

Aquesta ambigüitat em molesta perquè molts cops hi he tingut problemes, cosa que no m'ha passat mai amb "cobrar", simplement.


----------



## chics

Hola, només tinc curiositat per conéixer on es fa servir "con"... Gràcies.


----------



## Serrallonga

chics: segons el DCVB a tot el català oriental però com a cosa vulgar. Jo també ho he sentit a les terres de l'Ebre, per això.


----------



## chics

Segons el DCVB... gràcies, però jo sóc de Barcelona i mai no l'he sentit, o no he fet atenció . Per afegir, i no copiar, informació prefereixo que em digueu on ho sentiu, per exemple a les terres del Ebre, gràcies. A partir d'ara em fixaré i si ho sento a algú li preguntaré d'on és, i us ho passo.

Serrallonga, em sembla lícit però una mica extrany que per evitar una paraula que sona com una altra prefereixi utilitzar una altra que no sé si s'utilitza on vius, ni si ho entenen...si es fa servir, cap problema, però sino... si al fina els altres han d'endevinar el significat pel contexte, no és encara més ambigua, a la pràctica?

Jo et proposo, per exemple:
_- Quin dia [quan] cobres?_
_- Quants diners [quant] cobres?_


----------



## Serrallonga

Bé, sí que es diu on visc, però només la gent gran, no la jove. Seria una llàtima que una paraula que serveix per a desfer una ambigüitat es perdés.

La solució que em dónes és perfectament possible, però no és una solució general sinó només per a aquest cas concret.


----------



## chics

Doncs si es fa servir i a tu t'agrada, jo no veig perquè no la pots utilitzar.


----------



## Heiwajin

chics said:


> Segons el DCVB... gràcies, però jo sóc de Barcelona i mai no l'he sentit, o no he fet atenció . Per afegir, i no copiar, informació prefereixo que em digueu on ho sentiu, per exemple a les terres del Ebre, gràcies. A partir d'ara em fixaré i si ho sento a algú li preguntaré d'on és, i us ho passo.


 
Sense entrar en debats d'altre tipus, he de dir que aquesta pronucia "con" no l'he sentida mai al camp (de tarragona), almenys que jo en sigui conscient.


----------



## Serrallonga

Jo a Flix ho he sentit. Fa pocs dies. I la persona en qüestió parlava occidental. Vull dir que segurament no era un foraster.


----------



## xupxup

Doncs jo sí que dic sovint _con_ per quan. A casa és la forma normal de parlar, i diria que pel Baix Penedès era la forma més habitual fins fa uns anys. El que passa és que fora de casa i entre la gent jove, més culta, tot això es perd, és clar.
El que no veig clar és aquesta diferència entre quan i quant, a mi em sona igual de bé "Truca'm _com_ arribis" que "Digues _conts_ ne vols", així que suposo que _con_ substitueix tant quan com quant. Potser també és veritat que no és el mateix com que con, però jo ja no arribo a diferenciar-ho.
Però el problema que hi veig és que llavors apareix una altra confusió, que és el que li passava a la Iaia, i que sempre ens feia riure molt. Si preguntava "Com vindreu?" La gent jove, sobretot si no eren de casa responien: "Amb cotxe... o amb tren... o a peu..." Però la gent de la seva generació responien: "Demà, diumenge, la setmana que ve..."
Si quan = con, con i com es poden confondre tant o més que quan i quant. Per ma iaia no hi havia cap problema, ella no preguntava mai "Com vindreu" tant li feia com tornéssim, ella volia saber quan. 
Finalment dir que no he sentit mai ningú dir "gotlla", i a casa de guatlles n'hem tingut i criat més d'una. "Consevol" em sona més normal, però suposo que diria quansevol. De totes maneres qualsevol no és una paraula massa normal a casa.


----------



## ampurdan

Per aquí també es fa servir "con", "com" i "cum".


----------



## xarruc

A veure. He trobat una instància de la parla antiga de la Costa Brava que empren "_contes_" per "_quantes_" en el següent context:



> Si voleu que a sa nit pugu vetllar, serà des cas que vaju a dormir unes contes hores.



Llavors, així es veu que ambdues formes, antigament han estat pronunciat / escrit com "_con*_". Aleshores, suposo que el _con_ i _cont_ van fer confusió en aquells dies també.

Seria interessant saber si els que fan servir naturalment con per _quan_, també usen _contes_ per _quantes_ i _cont_ per _quant_.


----------



## Serrallonga

Sí, això voldria saber jo. Si haig de fer cas de l'Alcover-Moll, "con" és molt més freqüent que "cont". De fet, ni tant sols no diu que "quant" es pronunciï "con" o "cont" enlloc.


----------



## Serrallonga

Per cert. Un exemple antic de l'ús de "con" amb el significat de "quan".

E nós no hauíem més de XIIII anys *con* lo assetiam, Jaume I, Cròn. 21

(i jo no tenia més de 14 anys *quan* ho assentia)

Pot ben ser que l'ús popular de "con" sigui una continuació d'aquest ús antic.


----------



## xupxup

> Seria interessant saber si els que fan servir naturalment con per _quan_, també usen _contes_ per _quantes_ i _cont_ per _quant_.



Sí, és així mateix. Si més no pel meu cas.
"Con vindràs?", "Truca'm con arribis", "Conts n'hi ha?", "Contes vegades t'ho tinc de dir!"


----------



## belén

Per Mallorca diferenciem clarament els mots "quan" i "quant" amb la nostra pronunciació.


----------



## Soldevila

Jo ho he sentit (en la forma "com") entre gent gran de Badalona: "Com acabis, podràs marxar".


----------



## aprenent

Bon vespre a tots,
a Mallorca, solem pronunciar de forma marcada la "t" final després de "n" (exemples: pont, quant, cant, ...), fins i tot en plurals (ponts, quants,cants, ...). En el cas de "quan" i "quant", tenim tendència a confondre aquestes dues paraules pronuncinat-les com  "quant" (és un fet que s'explica al DCVB).

Bona nit.


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Aprenent:

Que ho confirmi un valencià, però em penso que per allà també els passa exactament el mateix.


----------



## Favara

Almenys al valencià meridional, aquesta transformació _quan_>_con_ no l'he sentida mai. L'únic és que quasi sempre diem _molt_ en comptes de _quant_.


----------

